# Cages



## snax (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi, Ive introduced myself before but I have 2 maltese.. buster is 3 years and snax is 5 months.. how long do you normally keep a puppy sleeping and relaxing in his cage? we try to keep snax out, but sometimes he just bothers buster to no end so we'll put him in the cage.. he also sleeps there at night. how long do u usually keep a puppy locked in a cage?? i feel bad but sometimes he just needs to go in there to settle down.. usually he doesnt even bark because he knows thats whre he is supposed to be. also, how long do they usually teeth for, and do they lose their baby teeth? sorry so many questions!! but i wasnt around much for when our first dog was a puppy because i was in school..so this is new for me, thanks!  

~maureen


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi sleeps in her crate and is kept in there while I am gone. I am trying to get her to sleep with me but after about 3 hours she starts getting restless and wants to play. So I normally have to but her in the crate then. So this is a work in progress. I used to keep her in the bathroom with access to the crate but she started to dig a hole in my wall and chew on the door from. Since I live in an apartment this is a big no no (would be even if I lived in a house). When I am at home and she needs a break I try to put her in her crate only for a few minutes.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i didnt crate train, so i cant answer all your questions. but when snax bothers buster---can you play with snax to wear him out? he just has A LOT of puppy energy.









thats great he doesnt bark!!! im jealous!

they teeth till like 7 months old(at least thats when my dogs stopped biting)

yes, they lose their baby teeth, but they usually dont have gaps, an adult teeth will be there.







i saved most of sprites baby teeth, few of ellies, and a couple of gruffis.

have fun with the baby!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, I did a bad job reading your post the first time. I agree with Cathy. Try playing with the puppy or going for walks to tire him. When they are that age they have so much energy. I heard somewhere a tired puppy is a good puppy. It's true if they are tired they won't cause trouble.

Lexi got all of her adult teeth by the time she was 6 months old. I read somewhere that puppies teeth until 5-8 months old.


----------

